# Best mic to get to plug into an Apogee Duet 2?



## alexfsu (Sep 3, 2011)

im sure there's a sticky about "best mics", I just can't find it


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

When you say "best mics" you need to define your parameters.

There are a plethora of rather amazing omni measurement microphones, but by far the single leading criteria for many when they say "best" seems to mean "inexpensive".

For this purpose many choose the Behringer ECM-8000 for about $50. (And then they also seem to obsess endlessly over rather superfluous gain calibration and paying more for frequency calibration! :rubeyes: )

It depends upon your purposes.

For basic uses, a Behringer with hardware loopback calibration is fine for basic frequency and time based measurements, As you will be dealing with relative measurements, don't worry about gain calibration or frequency calibration. If you can easily obtain a frequency calibration measurement file, download that - but don't obsess over it. (Note, hardware propagation delay/latency time correction is useful for time based measurements if you are not yet using the blocking method of determining the indirect signal paths...)

If your uses progress beyond this you may want to consider one of the more affordable Audix or Earthwork (e.g. M30) mics that will set you back about $500+. Especially as one's needs may encompass the need for multiple matched mics, frequency and phase accuracy - and balanced with the paranoia of encounters with dreaded chair carts and of their being dropped!

Other common measurement mics are the TEF 04 and 05 mics, Audio Toolbox, and DPA 4007 and 4090 and SoundFirst SF101 - all with varying price ranges.


----------



## alexfsu (Sep 3, 2011)

great thanks, ya i just need it to get the best out of my room acoustically, as I'm not able to install any Auralex or the sort


----------

